# Jacob Rug, 1st Section, off the loom



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I'm quite pleased with this project, warts and all (which just adds to its rustic charm). Finish length is 39" instead of the 40" that I planned for... lost an inch coming off the loom. Width is 14"+?, forgot to measure that. 😂

So if I bothered to do a sample I would have remember that there is a loss when a project is taken off the loom. So I'm considering this is a rather large sample for the the two long side pieces that are next. But as the yarn is wildly inconsistent, remember I was a little annoyed when I was spinning it.

The way I'm going to compensate for that is to weave a couple of inches more and don't hem stitch the end. That way when the pieces are being seam together the end pieces can be unraveled to fit. The end pieces (dark gray) will be about 4" wide each, which will add 8" to the total width. Say about 22"+ or so.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks beautiful so far. Thanks for showing it to us.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice rug! Love your color sequence.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

It is indeed beautiful! Your technique of just planning to unravel to fit the other panel is what an experienced weaving friend recently told me she does when I bemoaned the fact that I can never get my pieces exactly the length planned, no matter how carefully I measure as I go.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> It is indeed beautiful! Your technique of just planning to unravel to fit the other panel is what an experienced weaving friend recently told me she does when I bemoaned the fact that I can never get my pieces exactly the length planned, no matter how carefully I measure as I go.


The thought was like a brilliant flash over my head.
😂😂😂


----------

